# [SOLVED] keyboard typing numbers instead of letters



## horsewhisprr (Nov 23, 2011)

i have an NEC Versa E610 laptop and some of the letters type numbers instead - it has Windows Vista. i have to hold down the fn key to type - HELP PLEASE!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: keyboard typing numbers instead of letters*

hi horsewhisprr, welcome to TSF

sounds like the num lock key is on. i would check that.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: keyboard typing numbers instead of letters*

If you have either Constant Guard or GuardID, get rid of it.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: keyboard typing numbers instead of letters*

Have a look at this thread!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-types-numbers-instead-of-letters-168083.html


----------



## horsewhisprr (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: keyboard typing numbers instead of letters*

Thank you everyone - it was my Num Lk key. I had already thought of that but I had pushed it on and off several times and that did not help - but after seeing these responses I tried it again and now my keyboard is fine. I appreciate the help! Thank you so much I had tried everything.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: keyboard typing numbers instead of letters*

glad you got it sorted ....


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: keyboard typing numbers instead of letters*

thats good to hear , good job


----------

